# Newbie Questions



## Tagore (Nov 11, 2019)

Stupid question here. How do I know which cable is live neutral and earth? The previous contractor used the same colour wires to connect everything. Is there a gadget or multI meter to use to find them out? I am trying to connect a sonoff switch to connect to a switch which connects to both fans and lights separately. Thanks!:biggrin:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Tagore said:


> Stupid question here. How do I know which cable is live neutral and earth? The previous contractor used the same colour wires to connect everything. Is there a gadget or multI meter to use to find them out? I am trying to connect a sonoff switch to connect to a switch which connects to both fans and lights separately. Thanks!:biggrin:


You call an electrician. He will take care of it for you without causing your family to die.


----------



## Tagore (Nov 11, 2019)

lolx. Yes would someone be kind enough to explain


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Tagore said:


> lolx. Yes would someone be kind enough to explain


No. This forum is for electrical professionals, as it clearly told you before signing up. You are the exact opposite of that. You don't know even the most basic thing, which means you should not be touching it at all.


----------



## Tagore (Nov 11, 2019)

noted. Thanks. Pls delete the acc


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> No. This forum is for electrical professionals, as it clearly told you before signing up. You are the exact opposite of that. You don't know even the most basic thing, which means you should not be touching it at all.


You wanted a DYI section for people to go to and I saw this link. Would it be more appropriate to send them here rater than blasting them for not knowing. I do agree that we should not give them instructions as it could be disastrous. 
The link www.DIYChatroom.com


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Easy said:


> You wanted a DYI section for people to go to and I saw this link. Would it be more appropriate to send them here rater than blasting them for not knowing. I do agree that we should not give them instructions as it could be disastrous.
> The link www.DIYChatroom.com


I did not want a DIY section. I never said that, and you should be ashamed of yourself for posting lies about me.

And I am perfectly comfortable blasting anyone that I choose, thank you.


----------

